# broadhead



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

what kind of broadhead should i use for bow hunting? whats personal experecnes trying to decide caught between wacem and maybe g5 
any other suggestions


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

they are both superb. i shoot muzzy 100's


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Also I would suggest you look at Slick Tricks. G5 Is a solid choice though!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I second the call to check out slick tricks....

Seen them blow through a 3/4" piece of plywood, Seen it down a number of deer, one bear and a hog.

One arrow and down went the hog!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ANY cut on contact fixed blade.

I like magnus stingers. Fully tunable to the individual shaft (no process of elimination in finding a shaft it spin tests well on) just screw it on and tune it to that shaft, and their the only broadhead im aware of with a lifetime warranty. Thats right, you break it, theyll replace it.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> ANY cut on contact fixed blade.
> 
> I like magnus stingers. Fully tunable to the individual shaft (no process of elimination in finding a shaft it spin tests well on) just screw it on and tune it to that shaft, and their the only broadhead im aware of with a lifetime warranty. Thats right, you break it, theyll replace it.


blah blah blah, magnus stingers blah blah


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bretts said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > ANY cut on contact fixed blade.
> ...


That was helpful.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> bretts said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


 havin a bad day there brett's????


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

One that flies straight off your setup....

Asking for broadhead opinions is like asking what kind of woman you should hook up with...

My only advice... Don't shoot the ones you can buy from Wal-mart. Unless its at small game.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I use Magnus Snuffers, and I think they do a great job. They fly awesome out of my bow and I usually have to refletch my arrows if I shoot at the same dot on my target; the groups are tight and they cut off the other vanes. Plus, the lifetime guarantee is no joke. I found an arrow last week that got buried under the snow last year and I could not get the head unscrewed. I stuck it in the vice without worrying because I knew if I screwed it up I'd have a new one in the mail.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I am a big supporter of sharp fixed blade broadheads. I hunted with the zwikey no mercy single bevel broadheads this year. Since I only put tag-steaks in the freezer this year I do not have first hand experience with them. However I am going to be doing some experiments with the zwikey's and Ashby broadheads (both single bevel) this summer using Bison and cow scapula's. I will then ask some of my compound shooting friends to test their broadheads and compare the results. I will take pictures and post on here.

Here is a good read on the single bevel heads, long but good.

http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/PR/Sing ... dheads.pdf


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Turner said:


> Here is a good read on the single bevel heads, long but good.
> 
> http://www.alaskabowhunting.com/PR/Sing ... dheads.pdf


That is interesting.

I dont know how he can say this though:

"During flight the typical arrow makes one complete
revolution (360 degrees) in about 60 inches of travel."

That is to dependent on fletching style. Straight, offset, helical......straights rotate little, if at all. Helical rotates faster than offset, greater offset angle will rotate faster than a slight offset. Four fletched helical will (or should) rotate faster than a three fletch helical. etc etc etc.

I guess I would have to see a drastically "corkscrewed" wound channel to believe it. Theres not a whole lot of rotational energy in an arrow to keep it rotating in tissue. At least, I wouldn't think so.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > bretts said:
> ...


Ha, no I gotta give bbj some bull because he loves those magnus broadheads. I've never shot them, but I am a fan of the mx-3 & mx-4 muzzy broaheads, hold up very well, nicely priced and blow through bone very well.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> I guess I would have to see a drastically "corkscrewed" wound channel to believe it. Theres not a whole lot of rotational energy in an arrow to keep it rotating in tissue. At least, I wouldn't think so.


You are correct, I think most bowhunters now a days use plastic vains that do not have a twist to them. This alone would not cause the arrow to rotate in flight. These single bevel broadheads are made to match your left or right twist fletching. I shoot left wing feathers so I use the left bevel heads. 
Your question about rotating in tissue, this is not the result of the arrow in flight it is caused from the way the broadhead is beveled. The single bevel edge causes the blade to to rotate through tissue, seperate and break bone. 
Even when I shoot my broadheads into the practice Block they rotate roughly a 1/4" on penetration. You can feel them twist as you pull them out.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

http://wibowhunters.proboards.com/index ... &thread=92

this is another link to some graphic pictures of what the single beveled broadheads can do.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

The staight fletch on plastics is probably true for those that buy already fletched arrows. I use a 4 degree offset on my arrows for the accuracy factor. Many guys are using the short vanes so even when they have an offset, they look straight.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya, most guys that fletch their own are offsetting them. I shoot as extreme a helical I can get.

I think your average bowhunter though is buying "ready to use" arrows.

As cool as those pictures were, I dont think their that impressive, at least not on the bone. The bone damage was typical of a good cut on contact broadhead, they dont break through, they CUT through.

I was just pointing out in the article on single bevel broadheads that it was a bit of a "stretch" to claim an "average" rate of arrow spin when theres so many other factors involved in it from setup to setup.


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just got these great 4 blade broadheads


----------



## JRinNE (Dec 31, 2010)

Really depends on what shoots best with your set up and shooting style. I have had good results with th G5 stryker and stryker magnums.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Another vote for slick tricks. They are designed very well, and tough too. I also like ultimate steels, though ive seen the blades peel out of them, but ive killed several deer with them too... One thing i will say, i think youll find alot less tuning problems with a short broadhead. Much more forgiving, and thats a good thing, especialy for a begginer. I also will only use all steel heads for big game. Aluminum is fine for turkeys, but hitting bone can destroy them easily at the speeds modern bows shoot.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

Slick Tricks all the way!!


----------



## JC (Oct 14, 2006)

There are a lot of good broadheads out today that will do the job. My personal favorite is G5 Montecs, but Muzzys, NAP Hellrazors, Slick Tricks, and several others are also good choices.


----------

